# Bucklings for meat: to weather or not



## crazydazy55 (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a couple of nubian and nigerian dwarf cross dairy bucklings that have not sold and I am thinking about putting them in the freezer before winter. They are 6 months old and not weathered. Will the meat taste bad if they are intact males and dairy not meat goats? What age should I butcher them at? Should I weather them first (they seem a little old for band weathering)? I am debating on sending them out to be processed or butchering them myself. I have butchered rabbits but never goats. I hear goats can be difficult to kill and I want it to be as humane and quick as possible. I appreciate the advice, thanks.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have done both, wethered them and left them intact. There was no difference in the taste or texture of the meat. I only have dairy goats, so my meat kids are Nubian, LaMancha or crosses with a Nigerian buck. The meat is awesome.

As for the butchering, I don't know. I send mine out to have them processed.

Also, I wether because I leave them on their dams until the day they go to the slaughterhouse. They go when they are about 7 months old. They are at least the size of their dams, maybe even a tad bigger, at that time. They have been on milk all that time, plus hay and some grain. I ship them before it gets really cold, usually Oct/early Nov. I always ship at least 2 together so they are not as stressed.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I concur; they taste just as good intact. We have quit wethering if we are butchering before 3 months. We do not have enough room to keep them separate so if they are staying with the herd we wether. But we have butchered bucks as much a 3 years old and the meat has been fine. I think the best time for the most meat before they are eating more than they are worth is about 18 months.
I do not do the killing. That is DH's job. He puts a bullet in the back of the head and has only had a problem one time. I am sure some folks with actual experience will chime in to tell you exactly how.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We too have done 2 yr old buck & the meat was delicious! We had them processed.
If they are too big to slit throats (really the best way though it sounds gross) if done properly from below the ears in a quick strong sweep of very sharp knife from one side to the other it is very humane.
A bullet would be aimed at the back of the neck angled toward the jaw.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We had bucks done and the meat was terrible. Ending up feeding it to the dogs. Tasted like a buck. We will never again process a buck.


----------



## crazydazy55 (Dec 19, 2014)

Was it a intact buck or just a buck verses a doe? I have had weathered fainting goat meat and it had a goaty taste but was easily covered with seasoning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Intact bucks. Any wethers we have put in the freezer were fine. You couldn't season it enough. Even the kitchen smelled like buck when cooking it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The very first thing after dispatching is to hang and remove testicles. We've never had bucky meat.
And be sure the urine sack doesn't break!

There is an excellent piece on butchering in the sticky section of Homesteading Today.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It's fairly important to keep the hide away from the meat if they are in rut when processed. Different knives should be used for the hide and meat. 

Certainly doing the killing at home is more humane and less stressful for the animal, but if you choose to use a processor (we do) then bring them all at once as a group. Our processor hangs them in the cold walk-in for 4 days before cut & wrap.


----------

